# What Train Control Power Pack do you use



## jimben (Jun 27, 2018)

I use a simple (assume vintage) MRC Master TwinPak controller. It has two train speed controls at 1 amp each, 18 volts AC and 14 volts DC for accessories. Paid $30 new in box. What do you use?


----------



## luvadj (Jul 3, 2017)

I'm using an MRC Tech II Dualpower 2800 with a MRC Control master 20 doing yard duty...The CM 20 has way better slow speed control


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

NCE PowerCab


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

MRC Prodigy Wireless.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

DigiTrax Zephyr.

Whenever DigiTrax starts cranking out the PR4 USB to LocoNet Interface again "control" will be moved the the PC.


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

Main layout system power and configuration:

NCE SB5 booster (5A), with EB1 circuit breaker and Cab06. Also NCE usb interface card is in the main layout for CV changes and overall configuration of devices(locos and other stationary decoders). I am primarily using the CabO6 for controlling this part of the layout 99.9% of the time. 

Programming track system power and configuration:

The NCE Powercab(my original DCC system) is now dedicated to 2 programming tracks in my small yard area.

I have another USB card that I need to send to NCE, which will go into the programming track system. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nrscroller (Dec 3, 2018)

HI
I am on dcc and I use the older digitrax zepher and a ut4 walk around cab. It works great.
Bill


----------



## jpatti75 (Jul 31, 2018)

MRC Tech7 Ampac 780. It replaced an old MRC Dual Pack from the 1980s. It has excellent slow speed (momentum) control, but the only thing I have noticed is that it takes quite a bit more throttle to run some older locomotives. (Not an issue with the few newer locos I own.) Wish it actually had the option to turn off momentum like some of the earlier generation Tech transformers. My old Dual Pack does great with the older locos, but it lacks the slow speed operation of the Tech 7.


----------



## Darrenmb (Nov 13, 2018)

I am using an H&M Duette and an additional H&M multi pack controller that takes its power from the fixed dc output of the duette..


----------



## jimben (Jun 27, 2018)

I guess running trains is high-tech now per responses.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

For the most part, it is. There is not only digital train control, but digital signal and turnout control. There is also computer control for larger layouts that will automate signals and turnouts.

There is automatic block control for trains that will automatically turn off a section of track ahead if there is still a train within.

There is animation, lamp and LED control, sound, etc, all available via digital control and you don't have to be a rocket scientist to use it.


----------



## jlc41 (Feb 16, 2016)

NEC power cab.


----------



## Eilif (Nov 6, 2017)

The endgame for me is DCC, but for now I'm running DC on the single loop I've got laid. I've been alternating between:
-Troller Autopulse transamp.
-MRC Ampack.
It's been interesting to see how the different locos react to the different Power packs. Most really seem to get some benefit out of the pulse powered Troller and the sweep is very smooth. However, but I've got an old Tri-Ang Princess that absolutely rejects it and runs better on loop of EZ track I threw down and powered with a Bachman train set pack! 
All of my power packs were $10 or less and I'm pretty happy with them.


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

Here's what I use:
- Roco "z21 Start" (middle)
- Companion TP Link router (top)
- Adjustable DC power supply (bottom, not absolutely required)
I built the enclosure from some pine stock.









The z21 controls the track/engines and connects to the router via ethernet (on back).

The router *is not* connected to the internet. Rather, it creates its own local network that I then connect to with an Android tablet, which runs the z21 app.

Looks like this on the tablet:








It can also run on a Smartphone or small media player (photo below is on an old Samsung Galaxy Player):


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Trouble connecting dual power supply up.*

I have a double mainline figure eight designed by Mr. J Armstrong
This has two power packs with Atlas controllers for the blocks.
My new transformer is a dual action controler. And I'm having
trouble connecting up the two outputs of the new dual action

controler. And I need help!

Regards,tr1


----------



## Stan D (Feb 1, 2019)

I'm thinking of making a controller, and using a computer power supply to power it. If you Google "diy model train controller", a bunch of links to articles on doing this pop up. There are also controllers available already made like this;

https://www.amazon.com/s?k=low+volt...ow+voltage+motor+,aps,140&ref=nb_sb_ss_i_1_18


----------



## Stan D (Feb 1, 2019)

tr1 said:


> I have a double mainline figure eight designed by Mr. J Armstrong
> This has two power packs with Atlas controllers for the blocks.
> My new transformer is a dual action controler. And I'm having
> trouble connecting up the two outputs of the new dual action
> ...


Your dual action controller should have the two outputs marked, something like "Output 1" and "Output 2". If not marked, tell us make and model, and we can figure it out.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*"dual action" power pack+ Atlas controllers= short circuit?*



tr1 said:


> I have a double mainline figure eight designed by Mr. J Armstrong
> This has two power packs with Atlas controllers for the blocks.
> My new transformer is a dual action controler. And I'm having
> trouble connecting up the two outputs of the new dual action
> ...




tr1;

I think I may know what the problem is, but I have some questions for you. I tried to do this off thread, via private message. However, either you have the private message feature turned off entirely, or have me on your ignore list, since I can't get through that way. 

1) Does the short circuit/overload light on the power pack come on when you try to run trains?

2) You mentioned a John Armstrong track plan. Which plan, and what book did it come from?

3) Does the track plan call for any insulated rail joiners or insulating gaps?

4) If it does, did you insulate both rails at each block boundary, or only one rail?

5) You say you are using "Atlas controllers." I'm not familiar with the Atlas line of electrical control devices so bear with me. What color are the switches, and how many are there?

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

jimben said:


> I guess running trains is high-tech now per responses.


It can be.

It doesn't have to be.

The old ways still work, but there are advantages and disadvantages to both.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

cv_acr said:


> It can be.
> 
> It doesn't have to be.
> 
> The old ways still work, but there are advantages and disadvantages to both.


For the most part, DCC is 80' and 90's technology. Not very high tech, if you think about it.


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

CTV. I/We all did 'think about it' many times. DCC is the latest and very highest of technology to date..Battery-run is still in its infancy and wireless or radio control is just an outgrowth of DCC..So, if DCC is low tech in your book, what is the high technology you're hinting at which it could now instead be ? 
No flaming here. But this is the only time I've heard someone call all those beautiful facets of Digital Command Control, low tech. Maybe it Was a typo and you meant plain old DC ? __M


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

Stan D said:


> I'm thinking of making a controller, and using a computer power supply to power it. If you Google "diy model train controller", a bunch of links to articles on doing this pop up. There are also controllers available already made like this;
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/s?k=low+volt...ow+voltage+motor+,aps,140&ref=nb_sb_ss_i_1_18


I've built my own, currently using a LM317 voltage regulator. Also have a home made 555 timer based PWM built into the control panel, but not energized right now. It was giving me trouble due to too high an input voltage. My diesel all have flywheels so i did not build in a momentum feature. The off the shelf controllers may not give nice linear control, my engines start movingaround 2-3VDC and full speed at 8VDC (not flying off the tracks full speed.)


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

Stan D, why would your computer system be any different than holding an NCE or Digitrax controller ? These are computers, too, but custom made for model trains..I'm not an electronics wizzard, but to send commands to the loco either by radio or thru the rails seems to me to be the same in the end. No?


----------



## Stan D (Feb 1, 2019)

Using a computer power supply is for DC, not DCC. And the advantage over low end power packs is a higher level of regulation of the voltage, and a little higher amperage. That, and I have a few laying around.

I'm torn between a pre-made controller, and building my own. The pre-made typically don't have a pulse circuit, but many DIYs do.

And if I go DCC, that's a whole other can-o-worms.


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*unable to operate MRC dual ampac780 powerpack*

I recently bought a MRC dual power pack for my Atlas granite
gorge and northern 5'x9' train layout.
It has common rail where one side is only gapped. 
It has worked many times before with two power packs.
Well those broke and were replaced with the 780 ampac.
I can only get 1 output of the dual ampac to work.

I'm at a loss as to what to do next.
I have Atlas green slide switches on my control panel.
There is one possible2 places for power inputs.
This control panel is Atlas controls.
So, I need you guys here at the forum for some help please.
Thanks immensely,
Does the MRC ampac 780 work with common rail?
wright now I'm having no luck
Regards,
tr1


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

Disconnect all Tech outputs. Connect two lightbulbs to the track terminals,cab1 and cab2. See if they both work.


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

Yes both outputs work


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

tr1 said:


> Yes both outputs work


OK, next step, if you have a multimeter. Disconnect everything from Tech 7, including wall plug.

Check from cab1 to cab 2 terminal screws to see if there is any common connection, meaning zero ohms .

I'm betting common rail is the problem.
If no multimeter.
Connect cab 1; runs trains; disconnect cab1, connect cab 2 to your other block; run trains.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

telltale said:


> CTV. I/We all did 'think about it' many times. DCC is the latest and very highest of technology to date..Battery-run is still in its infancy and wireless or radio control is just an outgrowth of DCC..So, if DCC is low tech in your book, what is the high technology you're hinting at which it could now instead be ?
> No flaming here. But this is the only time I've heard someone call all those beautiful facets of Digital Command Control, low tech. Maybe it Was a typo and you meant plain old DC ? __M


I don't see flaming... but I do think you missed the point. 

I simply made the comment that DCC wasn't particularly new technology. And no, it ISN'T the latest and greatest, as you yourself pointed out... right after you said it was. :dunno:

The point though, is not to debate what constitutes the latest and greatest technology, but to reassure the OP that DCC isn't some super complicated high tech gadget, but tried and true technology that has been around for a while now.


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

CTV, I'm saying: You state DCC "is 80' and 90's technology. Not very high tech, if you think about it." What does it matter when it was invented..It became perfected over the years to become what it is today; the best, and is very high tech..
Since your "DCC" wasn't a typo for "DC", and you say DCC is low tech, then what is high tech ? I fail to see your point in stating that DCC is low tech...M


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

]I guess running trains is high-tech now per responses.[/quote]

jimben, yes it is ! But ironically its actually easier to install, makes track-block insulators nearly no longer needed, and is still connected to the track by 2 little wires. 
My heartfelt suggestion to you is, if, IF you can afford an NCE PowerCab (what I have) at about $150 (+-) and at least 1 DCC loco (with sound it's niftier), you can keep your same layout and begin enjoying the independence of locos, their bell, whistle types, headlight on/off/dimmed, steam chuffs/diesel sounds and the myriad of programming goodies it offers..No longer trains running at the same time if in the same block. You could even have a head on collision if not paying attention road ahead..To me this is what DCC is all about.
M


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Dual power pack + common rail= short circuit?*



tr1 said:


> I recently bought a MRC dual power pack for my Atlas granite
> gorge and northern 5'x9' train layout.
> It has common rail where one side is only gapped.
> It has worked many times before with two power packs.
> ...



tr1;

I think your problem is a short circuit caused by the combination of common rail wiring, and a dual control power pack. You say the same common rail layout worked fine with two separate power packs. Has it ever been able to run two trains with your new dual power pack? Does the overload light on your new dual pack ever come on? 

Most, if not all, dual speed control power packs have only one transformer, which feeds power to two speed controls. This works OK with "non common rail" also known as traditional DC wiring. In that system there is no common rail that runs uninterrupted through all the various blocks. Both rails have insulated gaps at each block boundary. Every single rail has a power feed wire, including both rails of each block.

Common rail is different. It has one rail that does not have any insulated gaps at all. This is the "common rail" that is the same polarity for all the blocks. Ideally it should be attached to an electrical ground, but even if it's not grounded, it's still common to every block. Doing things this way cuts the number of wires between the track and control panel in half. That's the advantage of common rail. Atlas has used this common rail system forever. They make all their electrical controls, including your green button one, to work only with common rail. 

If you attach a dual speed control power pack's two outputs to a common rail layout, you unknowingly create a short circuit. Common rail depends on the electrical isolation provided by using two separate power packs, in order to function. It will not work when the two speed controls share the same transformer, as is the case with most/all dual control power packs. 

On the very unlikely chance that you have a dual speed control power pack that actually does have two separate transformers inside, you can try this. Connect one wire from each of the two sets of output terminals on your new power pack to the common rail. (That's right two wires, both connected to the same rail.) Connect the second wires from the two sets of output terminals to two different block's "divided/not common" rails. See if two locomotives will run, one controlled by each speed control knob. I doubt this will work, but if it does then you will be able to use that new dual control pack. If it does not work, you need to get two separate power packs.

good luck;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## jimben (Jun 27, 2018)

I do not know if this helps, but MRC made the Imperial and the Master TwinPak. Although separate names both are called model D-2000 that have two separate power transformers so each train controller is independent. The output 1 amp each. There is one for sale on ebay for about $60. It is not listed Imperial or Master TwinPak, but do a search in-between $58and $62 and it will come up. I think $60 is too high, offer $30.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

I still use an MRC Tech II Railmaster 2400 when I need a DC test track controller.


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

CTValleyRR said:


> I don't see flaming... but I do think you missed the point.
> 
> I simply made the comment that DCC wasn't particularly new technology. And no, it ISN'T the latest and greatest, as you yourself pointed out... right after you said it was. :dunno:
> 
> The point though, is not to debate what constitutes the latest and greatest technology, but to reassure the OP that DCC isn't some super complicated high tech gadget, but tried and true technology that has been around for a while now.


CTV, Please direct me to where I said "It isn't the latest and greatest". Nowhere did I contradict myself. You, sir, said "it's 80s, 90s, pretty low tech", not I ! DCC has always been high tech to me.


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

Stan D said:


> Using a computer power supply is for DC, not DCC. And the advantage over low end power packs is a higher level of regulation of the voltage, and a little higher amperage. That, and I have a few laying around.
> 
> I'm torn between a pre-made controller, and building my own. The pre-made typically don't have a pulse circuit, but many DIYs do.
> 
> And if I go DCC, that's a whole other can-o-worms.


Stan. So sorry, it didn't sink in that you're talking about Analog DC for your controlling of..I wrongly responded as if DCC control is what you are on the fence about !! Mea Culpa Cabana..


----------



## Stan D (Feb 1, 2019)

No worries, TT. Throwing in the "computer" word can confuse easily. And while we're brothers here, we aren't always familiar with ones abilities. There are some here who don't have the knowledge to separate a power supply from a computer and wire it for another use. 

Truthfully, if I do go DCC, I'd like a computer interface. I need to win the lottery, but the Roco z21 Start is looking affordable.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

telltale said:


> CTV, Please direct me to where I said "It isn't the latest and greatest". Nowhere did I contradict myself. You, sir, said "it's 80s, 90s, pretty low tech", not I ! DCC has always been high tech to me.


Let it go, Indiana. This is neither germane to the discussion, nor is it helping anyone.

My point was, is, and always will be that DCC isn't super advanced technology that one has to be afraid of. You can think what you want about whether that constitutes high tech, low tech, or anything else.


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Returning to the older power packs.*

The new power pack MRC twin controler would not work with common rail. I'm having the older two power packs repaired.
They fell on the floor damaging the output terminals. Hopefully
they can be repaired
Regards,tr1


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

Stan wrote in #37:
_"Truthfully, if I do go DCC, I'd like a computer interface. I need to win the lottery, but the Roco z21 Start is looking affordable."_

As I mentioned before, one doesn't need "a computer" to use the z21 (though it can be run from one).

A handheld device will do -- Android or iOS. Phone, tablet, I even use my Samsung music/media player and it works!

And one doesn't have to buy the "black, expensive" Z21.
The white "z21 Start" is far cheaper and for most folks will do all they'll ever need.

I put about $230 into my setup (z21 Start, TP Link modem, separate power supplies), but that's only because I didn't use the power blocks supplied by Roco. I could have saved at least $45 otherwise.


----------



## Stan D (Feb 1, 2019)

I know it's not necessary, I just want one.


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*MRC variable dc voltage.*

I tried to use the MRC TECH7ampac780,but it failed to work properly with common rail.
The old Atlas standby for dual train control.
So now I'll take it to a local electrical handy man.
For him to try to fix the variable dc outputs.
That's something I should have looked into first, before buying the 780 dual ampac.
He quoted the repair around$15.00 sight unseen.
At least I can leave my wiring for the most part alone.

Regards,tr1


----------



## jimben (Jun 27, 2018)

All the electronic & computer controls is fine, but I think I will stay with a simple rheostat control myself.


----------



## Stan D (Feb 1, 2019)

If I didn't care so much about constant lighting in passenger cars, or a bright headlight on a slow moving loco, I'd stick with standard DC as well. I'm gonna need to win the lottery before I can make the switch, though.


----------

